# Site showing all LPG stations in Spain and Portugal



## Glandwr

I don't know if it's been posted before but here is a website that supposedly has all LPG filling stations in Spain and Portugal regardless of brand. It is also supposedly regularly updated. Click on GLP (icon top right) then choose Spain or Portugal (in panel on left)

I would be grateful if someone could post a definitive list of adapters that would cover the whole penisular as it seems a bit hit and miss.

Dick


----------



## Cherekee

Thanks excellent link. Cannot help re adaptors but I carry 4 which seems to cover most countries (but I may be wrong).

Alan


----------



## erneboy

Dick, just be aware that there are quite a few recently opened sites not shown on that map. Ollie has produced a map which I think shows all of them and the MHF database is, as far as I know, the most up to date source you can find anywhere. There are many around Barcelona and none are shown, also not shown a new one near L'Ampolla and another at Valencia. Without checking it thoroughly I would venture to say it's ages since it was updated and it's missing maybe 25% of the total number.

Doubtless Ollie will spot this and give a link to his map, Alan.

Edit: It shows approx. 40 sites and there are around 60.

Edir 2: I carry these three shown here and have never been stuck or needed to borrow one.


----------



## Sonesta

Hi,

We are currently enroute to Morocco (near Seville) and would find the latest. updated list of LPG stations most helpful for whenever we are driving through Spain. Therefore, any links to where we may find Ollie's map would be most appreciated. 

We would like to fill up around the Algeciras area so that we arrived in Morocco with full bottles - so again, any info on where we could find an LPG station in or near Algeciras would be gratefully received.

Thanks 

Sue


----------



## erneboy

Sue, doubtless Ollie will be along to post a link to his map but he always also updates the MHF database so it remains probably the most complete list on the net. Ollie added another last week but he said the progress in Spain has slowed quite a bit due to the financial situation there, so little has changed recently, Alan.


----------



## 113016

Here are the adaptors.

http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/lpgautogas-filling-adapters-1-c.asp

We carry and have used both in the area you are talking about

http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/new-euro-quick-release-filler-adapter-150-p.asp

and

http://www.autogasshop.co.uk/autogas-lpg-euro-dish-adapter-2-p.asp


----------



## erneboy

Sue, I am willing to bet that the MHF map is as up to date as any, not so easy to find though, so here is a link: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas&file=map

Alan.


----------



## tulsehillboys

http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/spain
has quite a few more and covers many countries
I use LPG europe iphone app when abroad


----------



## erneboy

tulsehillboys said:


> http://www.mylpg.eu/stations/spain
> has quite a few more and covers many countries
> I use LPG europe iphone app when abroad


That map shows less than half the current total number of LPG stations in Spain and may leave people driving huge distances for LPG when probably there are new sites better placed to suit their needs.

As I said MHF is probably the best resource for up to date information, Alan.


----------



## tulsehillboys

As I said MHF is probably the best resource for up to date information, Alan.[/quote]

MHF is useless for Italy - has only one entry!
The LPG eu site has better overall coverage for europe!


----------



## erneboy

tulsehillboys said, "MHF is useless for Italy - has only one entry!
The LPG eu site has better overall coverage for europe!"



But the topic here is LPG in Spain, it's posted in Spain and Portugal Touring and my replies have dealt entirely with Spainish LPG sites and how best to find them.

I am sure you are right about Italy. I have no knowledge of LPG resources there.

I just felt that by posting your link in this thread that some people may have thought you were recommending that site for finding LPG in Spain, so I wanted to point out that it was far from current and that if people used it to locate LPG in Spain they could find themselves travelling long distances in search of LPG when possibly there were newer stations which could prove more convenient for them.

I was not simply trying to annoy you, Alan.


----------



## olley

Hi as Alan says all the stations on my map here: http://goo.gl/maps/LVZ3s should be in the MHF database.

The LPG database doesn't cover many countries its true, but places like Italy don't have a shortage of LPG stations, unlike Spain, so its not very important that it does; however if anyone isn't happy with the coverage in any European country, I can probably get a list for THEM to enter into the DB. Anyone fancy Germany? only 5000 odd to enter, shouldn't take to long. :lol:

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin

> I can probably get a list for THEM to enter into the DB. Anyone fancy Germany? only 5000 odd to enter, shouldn't take to long


If they were properly formatted Ian I could probably import them directly in quite quickly, what format do you have them in ?


----------



## erneboy

That's a risky thing to do Nuke. Almost all these databases are out of date, either showing stations which no longer exist or not showing new stations. It's not easy to know which lists are well maintained and current.

If anyone wants to know where there is one in a particular location they can ask on here and someone may know. It's not an issue in most countries as it's widely available which is why people don't tend to add them to the database.

Getting and posting unverified locations would devalue the MHF database in my opinion, Alan.


----------



## olley

Damm called my bluff nuke. :lol: I can probably find some for most European countries but they will be in one of the satnav formats like .ov2

For a start I have this map its on two pages: http://goo.gl/maps/EJzTF I can strip out Spain and the UK and that will leave Scandinavia, Denmark, Switzerland, Austria and Greece. But you could have that as a .kml

Ian


----------

